# Which AC to restart?



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 17, 2010)

I wanna restart another AC, my WW and PG are coated in a lush layer of weeds.

So then. Population Growing or Wild World? Also reasons as to why thx


----------



## Trundle (Jan 19, 2010)

Restart PG because I want you to.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 19, 2010)

WW. Well you shouldn't restart any of them if you want my opinion.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> WW. Well you shouldn't restart any of them if you want my opinion.


I haven't been on either for around a year, and all my good neighbours are gone etc.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 19, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the good neighbors will move eventually.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 19, 2010)

Then restart both.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd say wild world because you can wifi, take it around with you, do the table trick ect. Wild world would be easier to play.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2010)

I feel really good when I restart PG, being on the train is just awesome.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jan 19, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I feel really good when I restart PG, being on the train is just awesome.


What would happen if ww had a train?  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 19, 2010)

THERE IS NO SUCH GAME AS "ANIMAL CROSSING: POPULATION GROWING"!!! THE "POPULATION GROWING" ISN'T A SUBTITLE!!! AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHH RRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGEEEEE!!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2010)

Both.


----------



## easpa (Jan 20, 2010)

ACPG


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 20, 2010)

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> ACPG


THERE IS NO PG AAAAAHHHHHHHHH RRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGEEE FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Conor (Jan 20, 2010)

Animal Crossing.


----------



## Micah (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd go with the GCN.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd say GCN.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 20, 2010)

On the poll I chose Wild World because "Population Growing" doesn't exist.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 20, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> On the poll I chose Wild World because "Population Growing" doesn't exist.


THANK YOU!!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 21, 2010)

It's just easier to recognize, saying Animal Crossing could mean any of them.


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 21, 2010)

WW be more funnier.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Caps-Lock button is below your Tab button, over your left Shift button and on the left side of the letter A on your keyboard.

Thank you, for your co-operation.


----------



## ph33rm3 (Feb 2, 2010)

mariofreak! said:
			
		

> WW be more funnier.


Your grammar be more most funniest thing on thread of restarting AC.

Btw it's JUST AC. No PG... It's honestly just a subtitle like population 400 and growing. It's unimportant and is not a part of the title. Also the commercials (xD) for it (which were so *censored.3.0*ing awesome) didn't say anything about "Population Growing" >_>"


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

ph33rm3 said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be more most? I know you meant to mess it up, but at least mess it up correctly.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2010)

just wait for the new to come out, my cousin works at nintendo and he says the next one will be out next febuary


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

I suggest the original just to be all Nostalgic.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 3, 2010)

population growing


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> population growing


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

ph33rm3 said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's unimportant, why are you guys making a big deal out of it?


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

<big><big>*Population Growing*</big></big> for the nostalgia.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> <big><big>*Population Growing*</big></big> for the nostalgia.


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> > <big><big>*Population Growing*</big></big> for the nostalgia.


I don't get how it's not Population Growing. It says it on the box, under the title. =P


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not always true,just keep sending them presents and respond nicely when they ask you a question,well at least,they will stay much longer,i pitfall all the neighbors i want to move >

Also Tye,its population growing.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Crossing_(video_game)
http://cube.ign.com/objects/016/016562.html

You'll never, _ever_ see it called "Animal Crossing: Population Growing" from an official source. Nintendo has never called it "Population Growing". It doesn't matter if it's in the logo. It's not on the side of the game case, which always displays the full title. The only reason why people call it "Population Growing" is because some dumb fans started calling it that to distinguish it from Wild World, and now City Folk, but it's completely unnecessary. If you can't understand that "Animal Crossing" is different than "Animal Crossing: Wild Word", then call it "Animal Crossing GCN" or something. >_>


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Tye

You play Population Growing lately? Love that game man.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what's unnecessary? You making a big deal out of this, if they want to call it Population Growing, they can damn sure call it Population Growing. If you don't like it... Well then, i guess that's just your problem.


----------

